# Sainsbury's Butternut Squash Crinkle Chips.



## Greymouser (Oct 29, 2017)

Just thought I would point these out to anyone who may be interested: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-butternut-squash-crinkle-chips-300g
I tried some today, ( the whole pack of course, ) they are decent, not a perfect replacement for real chips, but not bad at all. I do like butternut squash anyway, so I am perhaps biased. They do not take the 35 mins stated on the packet either, about a little over half that. 

Odd thing is, it says 11.7g of carbs in 100g, yet half a pack, which I make as 150g, only contains 9.8g of carbs!  They do not seem to have spiked me though, so I will probably be having them again.


----------



## Dave W (Oct 29, 2017)

Butternut Squash are my potatoes, but do get a bit boring after a while. This evening I made squash fritters with mashed squash and peanut butter plus chopped onion. Fried and then baked they were just great. I also topped them with the roasted squash seeds that I'd roasted in oil and sea salt. Was all rather tasty and very low carb and nutritious.


----------



## Radders (Oct 30, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> Just thought I would point these out to anyone who may be interested: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-butternut-squash-crinkle-chips-300g
> I tried some today, ( the whole pack of course, ) they are decent, not a perfect replacement for real chips, but not bad at all. I do like butternut squash anyway, so I am perhaps biased. They do not take the 35 mins stated on the packet either, about a little over half that.
> 
> Odd thing is, it says 11.7g of carbs in 100g, yet half a pack, which I make as 150g, only contains 9.8g of carbs!  They do not seem to have spiked me though, so I will probably be having them again.


I think one may be the carbs in the cooked weight as they will dry out in the oven. It looks as if there are 19.6g carbs in the pack,  then when you cook them there are 11g in 100g. Weighing them after cooking would confirm, but it would depend on how long you cooked them for so I’d go with the uncooked weight myself.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 30, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Butternut Squash are my potatoes, but do get a bit boring after a while. This evening I made squash fritters with mashed squash and peanut butter plus chopped onion. Fried and then baked they were just great. I also topped them with the roasted squash seeds that I'd roasted in oil and sea salt. Was all rather tasty and very low carb and nutritious.


Have you tried different squashes?  I vary my squashes so I don't get bored.  They all taste a bit different.  Had a big green one recently that I roasted & tasted like very buttery potatoes.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 30, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> Just thought I would point these out to anyone who may be interested: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-butternut-squash-crinkle-chips-300g
> I tried some today, ( the whole pack of course, ) they are decent, not a perfect replacement for real chips, but not bad at all. I do like butternut squash anyway, so I am perhaps biased. They do not take the 35 mins stated on the packet either, about a little over half that.
> 
> Odd thing is, it says 11.7g of carbs in 100g, yet half a pack, which I make as 150g, only contains 9.8g of carbs!  They do not seem to have spiked me though, so I will probably be having them again.


I will look out for these.  I can also recommend Aunt Bessie's veg chips.  They don't spike me at all.


----------



## Dave W (Oct 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Have you tried different squashes?  I vary my squashes so I don't get bored.  They all taste a bit different.  Had a big green one recently that I roasted & tasted like very buttery potatoes.


Thanks Mark, I'll see if I can spot any different ones, though in our local supermarket they all seem to be the same type. I usually grow some but didn't do so this year but next year I'll sow a couple of different varieties and see how they taste. Squash are a good crop as they store very well.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I will look out for these.  I can also recommend Aunt Bessie's veg chips.  They don't spike me at all.



I have tried one brand of carrot chips, which didn't seem to spike me, soon got bored of them though to be honest. I will have to try some different squash too, maybe try to grow one or two next year. I definitely intend to try and grow Swiss Chard, which was recommended to me. Not much of either though because I lack the space.


----------



## Dave W (Oct 30, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> I have tried one brand of carrot chips, which didn't seem to spike me, soon got bored of them though to be honest. I will have to try some different squash too, maybe try to grow one or two next year. I definitely intend to try and grow Swiss Chard, which was recommended to me. Not much of either though because I lack the space.


Chard is an easy crop as is spinach. We grow both, spinach beet has a bit more of a tang to it which I rather like though swiss chard adds a nice bit of colour to a dish and the stalks are a bit tenderer.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 31, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> Just thought I would point these out to anyone who may be interested: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-butternut-squash-crinkle-chips-300g
> I tried some today, ( the whole pack of course, ) they are decent, not a perfect replacement for real chips, but not bad at all. I do like butternut squash anyway, so I am perhaps biased. They do not take the 35 mins stated on the packet either, about a little over half that.
> 
> Odd thing is, it says 11.7g of carbs in 100g, yet half a pack, which I make as 150g, only contains 9.8g of carbs!  They do not seem to have spiked me though, so I will probably be having them again.


Look good.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 31, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Have you tried different squashes?  I vary my squashes so I don't get bored.  They all taste a bit different.  Had a big green one recently that I roasted & tasted like very buttery potatoes.


Sainsbury’s used to do different squash, but never seem it for ages


----------



## Carolg (Oct 31, 2017)

I


Mark Parrott said:


> I will look out for these.  I can also recommend Aunt Bessie's veg chips.  They don't spike me at all.


 like them as well.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 31, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> I have tried one brand of carrot chips, which didn't seem to spike me, soon got bored of them though to be honest. I will have to try some different squash too, maybe try to grow one or two next year. I definitely intend to try and grow Swiss Chard, which was recommended to me. Not much of either though because I lack the space.


I grew rainbow chard. Made tasty muffins, and cook at work used it for soup. It needs to be chopped as does spread. Perpetual spinach is easy as well


----------

